# GeForce 8000GTX and the Dell Precision 490



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2007)

I've a GeForce 8800GTX and the OEM 750w PS doesn't have enough juice to power it. I removed the PS and noticed that the Dell MB has, in addition to the Power 1 connector, a Power 2 connector. My new power supply doesn't a connector that'll fit into the Power 2 connector. 

Does anyone know what the Power 2 connector is for? I'm assuming its for the fans? Will this system function with just the Power 1 connector in? My upgraded PS is a PC Power Silencer 750 EPS12V Quad.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

How did you know that the 750W of Dell doesn't have enough juice for one G80?

This "power connector".. how many pins does it have? Is it just the 8-pin EPS12v? Or a 4-pin auxiliary?

The PCP&C 750 has both of those though.


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2007)

Ah, the video card clearly says that it needs a power supply that can provide 30 amps on the +12v rail. The OEM power supply says it can provide only 18 amps. Also, the video card requires 2 dedicated PCI-E connectors for power and the OEM ps only has 1.

I was speaking to Dell tech support for almost an hour and they said the system should work w/o Power 2 connected. So, I swapped out the power supply and the system would not even power up. It looks like Power2 NEEDS power. I put the old ps back in and all is well.

If I stuck this aftermarket ps into an empty case and jumped the connector to turn the ps on, do you think I can power the video card that way? From an external power source? I mean, maybe I could use the OEM drive to run the rest of the computer while the video card is powered from an external source?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

there is no way that a 750 watt will only give 18amps the psu my computer came with was a 300 watt that put out 19


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm just reading what's on the label on the Dell ps. The replacement I got is a 750 watt but can pump out 60A on the +12V rail.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Is that only 18 amps on one of the +12v rails? There are usually 3 or 4 of the +12v rails with around 18 amps on each. You add them together.

Can you describe this other power connector? How many pins/holes did it have? Taking a picture would also help.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

need a picture of the old power supplies connector you need ??????????


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 13, 2007)

The system has been put back into service in its stock form and I'm unable to take a picture or give a pin count for the 2nd power connector right now. The only unused power connectors coming out of the OEM Dell PS is a pair of SATA connectors on a single line (that's called a rail, right?) and a single PCI-E. The video card specifically says it needs two dedicated pci-e connectors. If I recall correctly, the PS had the following:

1 rail with 2 Molex connectors (attached to the two optical drives)
2 rails of 2 SATA/each (1 rail connected to the 2 SATA drives)
1 Power1 (connected to motherboard Power1)
1 Power2 (connected to motherboard Power2)
1 PCI-E 

That's about it! They didn't leave much room for expansion. 

The video card came with dual molex to single pci-e connector but I don't have any free molex conns from the PS. However, I could probably use the 2 free SATA connectors if an appropriate adapter to molex exists. I do not want to cut the sata harness to make it work. 

TheMatt says each rail should provide 18A per rail so this could work! Only if I can get the SATA conns to Molex so I can use the supplied adapter.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can because SATA power connectors supply +12v. The only problem is that the type of adapter you seek is rather hard to find.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

removing the sata plugs to "make" another pci express plug is not big adventure


however; a power supply unit that *doesnt* have two PCI express plugs is telling you something its not up to that job!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I have no idea what you were given but its no where *near* the actual PCP&C Silencer 750W Quad. The whole naming prefix of "Quad" stands for its 4 PCIe connector's, AND its nVidia 8800GTX SLi certified, which means the *least* it needs to have is 4 PCIe connectors. :wink:

Here's the unit showing the connectors you should have. If not, that was a *faulty* unit and you need to return it:









The two white 4-pin and 8-pin connectors to the left of the PCIe connectors are *motherboard* connectors for extra power to the CPU.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

I checked my documentation for the Precision Workstation 490, and got the info someone was asking earlier about the MB power connections. POWER1 is a standard 24pin connector (matching the left most connection on the PSU picture above). POWER2, on the other hand, is a 20 pin (2 rows of 10) connection. I am not sure what the pinout for that connection is, unfortunately.

The Dell PSU can only provide one 150W PCI-E power connection. While using an adapter to convert the Molex or SATA power connections to PCI-E might work, it is not something I have tried, and I know it is not a supported configuration. This is not to say it won't work, just that Dell does not support it.

Hopefully this information helps. If you have other questions about the system I'll be happy to help.


Larry
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## todabasura (Jul 28, 2007)

HI hi hi !!!!

I have the same problem !!.

I really want to change my nvidia card for a new GeForce 8800.

I have a Dell Precision 490 and yes. Some Tech Team ( Pc Powering & Cooling Tech Team ) told me that I need change the PSU for use that video card. And guess what ?. Yes, the Silencer 750 Quad is the option that they said.

But If Arkayne said that it doesn´t have de Power2 Connector. How supposed that the computer´s going to work with the new PSU ?. Does the Silencer 750 Quad fits in the Dell Case ??.

This is the image of Dell PSU, and the interior of the Precision.



I hope you can help me.

Thanks a Lot !!.


----------



## todabasura (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Guys . . . I found a new information that I expect can help us . . 

What do you think about this ?.
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&sku=A0973889

Is the Dell Page where they sell the 8800 GTS and there is a list of Dell Compatible Products and guess what. There appears the Precision WorkStation 490.

What do you think ?.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I think Dell sells upgradeable PSU for such builds, cause if the PSU he got isn't dell it wont plug in as from what I've read before the plugs are also changed as well as the screw pattern where the PSU goes. And normal PSU don't even fit in them.
It's kinda like the Microsoft monopoly, sorry MHO:1angel:.



If you hook the second unit out side the box and you can do it, you will be effectively running over 1 Kilowatt of power from that room plus all the other stuff in the room. You'll dim the lights in the rest of the house(kidding).:grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I personally think the PC Power & Cooling 750 would be a splash of overkill, not that its really a bad thing! *too much with quality * is not nearly as bad as not *enough power & poor quality* :4-thatsba


personally I would not be willing whatsoever to buy the high priced dell PSU >>>> even if they have a model which will fire up an 8800 GTX !! :upset:


I personally would look for the Thermaltake *toughpower* 750 watt >>>> you will be fine

most of the newer dells in the last five years that I have seen are *all *standard ATX power supplies

the absolute worse case I have seen is now and again you may have to do a little splicing and soldering to get a "special" motherboard plug to work, thats seldom though, and as long as youre not color blind its an easy job!

I could teach any kid thats taking an industrial arts class to do that!
even girlz ! :laugh:

cant wait to see what that gets me ! :grin:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> I think Dell sells upgradeable PSU for such builds, cause if the PSU he got isn't dell it wont plug in as from what I've read before the plugs are also changed as well as the screw pattern where the PSU goes. And normal PSU don't even fit in them.
> It's kinda like the Microsoft monopoly, sorry MHO:1angel:.
> 
> OK, my bad for even suggesting you call Dell as the prices would probably justify buying a whole new rig almost. The one Linderman suggested is cheaper then dell, and also future proof.
> ...


 Don't even consider doing the second unit out side the case, cause for 140.00 you have a perfect working unit with new PSU that works and your done.


----------

